# Another question about diabetes



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going to see my doc next week to get blood drawn to check my sugar levels. I have never had any fasting reading over 90 before. When I was in the Hospital for my operation before the surgery my level was 140 and after the surgery it was 166 and they gave me a shot of insuline because the nurse said they had to while I was in the hospital. 

So my question is this - could my nasty enflamed - infected gall bladder have made my sugars be slightly elevated?

I'll know next week for sure but I was just wondering.


----------



## Fat_Angel (Sep 10, 2007)

yes it could have made your sugars go up. anything that throws your body out of whack will affect your sugars. infections are a good one to do that..and a nasty gallbladder is just that!!!!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 11, 2007)

but stress can increase it and dextrose they give you in the IVs also is nothing but sugar...so, it is many things really....insulin helps with wound healing, so that wouldnt bother me, just keep a check on your sugars...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

It is up to my doc what tests we do but I will take your suggestions in with me Missaf. And thank you. 

Thanks everyone for the info. I'll know next week what's up.


----------

